# lifeguard adarondak chair



## Dtyssee (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm trying to find plans for a lifeguard adarondak chair.

Any help


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

They're not free...
http://gonecoastal.net/plans-and-kits.php


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a free plan here that could possibly be modified to the style you are looking for:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Lifeguard-Chair-from-Recycled-Lumber/


----------

